# vane size for target arrows



## mssurrey (Nov 13, 2011)

What's the recommended vane size for target aluminum arrows for use with a recurve bow?

Or at least what do most use? 

There are so many different sizes that's it's hard to know where to begin: 1.5 / 1.75 / 1.8 / 2 / 2.3 / 2.5 / 2.8 / 3 ???


----------



## bhanisch (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you shooting off the shelf or from a rest?


----------



## mssurrey (Nov 13, 2011)

From a Flipper ll rest


----------



## bhanisch (Jan 26, 2012)

Most of the guys I know shoot feathers with their recurves, myself included. I shoot 4" Gateway right wing feathers, but I shoot off the shelf. As long as you don't have any clearance issues, vanes would be fine. Studies have shown that shorter vanes stabilize an arrow just as well as longer vanes. For my target arrows on my compound I shoot 3" Fusions. They stabilize really well and are a little narrower than others (blazers and quickspins) that gives me the clearance I need. Not much of an answer, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Donn2 (Feb 22, 2012)

mssurrey said:


> What's the recommended vane size for target aluminum arrows for use with a recurve bow?
> 
> Or at least what do most use?
> 
> There are so many different sizes that's it's hard to know where to begin: 1.5 / 1.75 / 1.8 / 2 / 2.3 / 2.5 / 2.8 / 3 ???


 I am a target archer and have shot both recurve and compound bows in NFAA Field, American 900, and in the Olympic F.I.T.A. 
I would suggest the farther from the target you shoot the smaller the vane you should use. If you shoot only indoors, or outdoors up to 50 yards maximum - use a larger vane 3 to 4-inch. If you plan on shooting Olympic F.I.T.A. distances then go with the smallest vane a 1.75 or 1.8-inch. Or if you are like me and do both, go with the one in between 2.3-inch. 
Don’t forget feathers as they have been around for centuries. Feathers have an advantage over vanes in that they are much lighter. Therefore, at short distances large light feathers can be used for better flight characteristics than vanes. If there is any doubt in this statement, ask yourself why do the best 5 spot shooters use large feathers? It has been documented that there is very little difference in arrow velocity between arrows shot with feathers or vanes out to a distance of fifty yards. After which feathered arrows slow down appreciably faster than arrows with vanes.
Now you must decide what type of shooting do you most often do? Indoor and/or outdoor less than 50 yards, or mostly outdoor with distances exceeding 50 yards. One final thought just to muddle things up - vanes are more durable than feathers so if you shoot with other shooters into the same target - vanes will last longer than feathers. The choice is yours.
I hope this helps.


----------



## mssurrey (Nov 13, 2011)

Donn that's really hepful. Since I'm a beginner, I'm only going to be shooting indoors or outdoors to max 50 yards for the forseeable future. And since everyone has suggested feathers for a recurve, I'll likely go with either 3 or 4in feathers shooting off a rest. 
Thanks once again.


----------

